# My jungle tank



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Heres my 125 as of today. Still only housing two 6" RB's but have three more Im growing up. Unfortunately I have to tear it all down in a week to move. Thats going to be fun weehaa. Well enjoy..


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I like it alot, good job!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

list the plants ya got in there?
dont all the top plants cut off the light to the bottom ones?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I cant give you exact names on the plants but I have 5 swords 3 of them got huge. I put in 12 tape grass plants but they all have about 4-5 run offs so its thick in there. The floating plant I was told by my LFS is a water sprite. I also have 3 lilly pad plants I got as bulbs from good ol walmart. Substrate is straight play sand. I use flourish and tablets for nurishment. No co2. I have two dual 4' shop lights with 40watt bulbs. Got all my lighting all walmart for $40. There is one sword plant under the water sprite and it grows. Slow but it has a nice dark green color and is very healthy. This is the best natural tank Ive done personally. I trim and maintain the plants every water change. My P's love the thick vegetation. Hide in it alot but its fun watchn em chase each other around popn in and out. At times it looks like one ambushes the other. One will be swimn along the front glass then outta the bush comes the other one. They seem to be happy fish.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how long have you had this tank set up?

with the plants


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just over 2 months. Unfortunetly I gotta move in a week so that stinks. In the past 3 weeks is when the plants really started thriving. Those swords grew about 4" in the past 2 weeks. I set this tank up with real plants from the start.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome dude

good job

sorry to hear u gotta tear it down.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What kind of light, substrate, ferts if any are you using?


----------

